# KCBS Comps



## WalterSC (Sep 6, 2010)

Ok folks am thinking of trying my hand in the KCBS comps , I have a couple of questions if yall dont mind?

1. What amount of tings do yall usually prepair for comps as in how many butts, ribs,chicken,brisket??

2. As my eam will be using 2 of the 22 1/2 inch WSMS how would ya stack it ?? Butts, brisket on one and chiken and ribs on the other???


----------



## Old Dave (Sep 7, 2010)

I normally cook 2 briskets or brisket flats, 2 pork butts, 3 slabs of either St. Louis cut spare ribs or loin backs, and 14 pieces of chicken. 

If I were in your shoes, I think I would just run the one cooker overnight with the briskets on the lower grid and the butts over them on the top grid. Be a plus with the butt drippings going on top of the briskets. 

I would have the second cooker on temp at about 7:00am and get my ribs started on it on the top grid if they would fit. 

I would have all my overnight meat done and into a cooler from the overnight cooker at no later than 9:30am. Add some more fuel to this cooker and get it ready for the chicken. 

Cook the chicken on the top grid of the overnight cooker as you don't really want any chicken drippings going on any other meat. 

Think it would work...and good luck.

Dave


----------



## WalterSC (Sep 7, 2010)

Old Dave said:
			
		

> I normally cook 2 briskets or brisket flats, 2 pork butts, 3 slabs of either St. Louis cut spare ribs or loin backs, and 14 pieces of chicken.
> 
> If I were in your shoes, I think I would just run the one cooker overnight with the briskets on the lower grid and the butts over them on the top grid. Be a plus with the butt drippings going on top of the briskets.
> 
> ...



WOW thanks Dave for the great replay , I am going to take the next 2 weekends to practice what you have handed me, get the team ready !! Will take pics and post em as we go for all to see.


----------



## Thom Emery (Sep 8, 2010)

Make the boxes up early 
Don't want to be working greens when you need to be cookin 
Good Luck


----------



## WalterSC (Sep 8, 2010)

Thom Emery said:
			
		

> Make the boxes up early
> Don't want to be working greens when you need to be cookin
> Good Luck



I thought garnish was optional in the KCBS now. I really dont see all the need to waste all that greenery just for a few mins of viewing. I would rather spend that time filling a nice full box of turn in for the judges , not worry about art work. Just my humble opinion. I mean what would you rather have opened in front of you some few pcs of turn in surrounded by a sea of green or a nicley done full turn in box???


----------



## Shores (Sep 10, 2010)

Good suggestions by Old Dave. You're right, green is optional in KCBS, but sometimes optional really doesn't mean optional. On your practice cooks try prepping one box with a bed of green and one the way you like it. Go with the one you like the best. Keep in mind that the judges have one short look at it to decide how they think it looks to them. The green gives it  a nice contrast IMHO. 

Best if luck and have fun!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 10, 2010)

Walter, if you DO NOT garnish your box you WILL NOT win ANYTHING!  It is "optional" but no one leaves it out...I'm sure all of the teams would love to have you not do it so they would have one less team to worry about winning!...


----------



## WalterSC (Sep 10, 2010)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Walter, if you DO NOT garnish your box you WILL NOT win ANYTHING!  It is "optional" but no one leaves it out...I'm sure all of the teams would love to have you not do it so they would have one less team to worry about winning!...



Well then I better practice up then huh?? Guess that the difference between cooking with events that are judged by the South Carolina BBQ Association , its all about how good your product is without all that garnish, but in Rome you do what the Romans do and thats play artist with green stuff, never was much good at art class, LOL!!!! Me thinks it may behoove me to help a few established teams before jumpiong into the KCBS fray to learn what I need to do hands on??
Thanks Greg and everyone for their wise thoughts on this matter , I will put them to good use.


----------



## Thom Emery (Sep 11, 2010)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Walter, if you DO NOT garnish your box you WILL NOT win ANYTHING!  It is "optional" but no one leaves it out...I'm sure all of the teams would love to have you not do it so they would have one less team to worry about winning!...



X2


----------



## WalterSC (Sep 12, 2010)

Thom Emery said:
			
		

> [quote="Greg Rempe":27p9s5kq]Walter, if you DO NOT garnish your box you WILL NOT win ANYTHING!  It is "optional" but no one leaves it out...I'm sure all of the teams would love to have you not do it so they would have one less team to worry about winning!...



X2[/quote:27p9s5kq]


Well dont judge anything till you have at least tasted my pulled pork. Yall just might have to eat them words and x2`s ????


----------



## WalterSC (Sep 12, 2010)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Walter, if you DO NOT garnish your box you WILL NOT win ANYTHING!  It is "optional" but no one leaves it out...I'm sure all of the teams would love to have you not do it so they would have one less team to worry about winning!...




Laying down the smack already , cool I can handle that, LOL!! I didnt say I would not do it just have never done it , what kinda greens are best ?? Even a ole dog like me can still learn a thing or two. And I am more than willing to learn.


----------



## Thom Emery (Sep 12, 2010)

Parsley Putting Greens are very common now


----------



## WalterSC (Sep 12, 2010)

Thom Emery said:
			
		

> Parsley Putting Greens are very common now




Thank you Thom !!!


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Sep 12, 2010)

WalterSC said:
			
		

> I thought garnish was optional in the KCBS now.


When, in the judging class, the judges' instructer says:
 "Yes, according to the KCBS rules, Garnish is optional.  But...doesn't it look _Sooooo Much BETTER *WITH* the garnish?_"

Is garnish really optional?  Yep, if you opt out on garnish, you will lose valuable appearance points,

BOB


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 13, 2010)

Last four years we have helped do a judging class the instructors beat that into every ones head. Sure, it makes a pretty box, but I enjoy good Q as to garbage Q    I was eating some greens out of a box a few years back judging at Oink and the table captain asked me what the hell are you doing. Told him I was getting ready for the next turn in box.  

Pigs


----------



## DaleP (Oct 6, 2010)

For what its worth I use parsley BUT I have filled the box up with brisket that was so full you could not see any green. Got a 1st and a 2nd like that.


----------



## Gary in VA (Oct 14, 2010)

WalterSC said:
			
		

> Thom Emery said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well dont judge anything till you have at least tasted my pulled pork. Yall just might have to eat them words and x2`s ????[/quote:koih4dfj]

you may have the greatest tasting pork on the planet... BUT remember.... Apearance score is written down first, before any tasting, and although it doesnt count as much  as the other scores, it cannot be changed after they taste... so, without garnish... a whole line of 699's will not stand up against a line of 999's.... get my drift.

I also believe you taste with your eyes first, so the first glance gives you a subliminal message as to whether or not you will like it before you put it in your mouth.  

Just my $.02

good luck


----------



## porkerfacebbq (Oct 16, 2010)

When competeing in KCBS comps I usually take 1 brisket, 2 pork buts, 4 racks of ribs, and 2 big packs of chickens.  I saw the post about the garnish and trust me do it.  Hope this helps.  

Stephen Lupe
Pitmaster
Porker Face BBQ


----------



## dollarbill (Oct 17, 2010)

Green leaf and parsly also makes sense in some boxes. I like the putting greens lately but will go to a "mix" most likely next year......more to look at for the judges.


----------



## WalterSC (Nov 7, 2010)

porkerfacebbq said:
			
		

> When competeing in KCBS comps I usually take 1 brisket, 2 pork buts, 4 racks of ribs, and 2 big packs of chickens.  I saw the post about the garnish and trust me do it.  Hope this helps.
> 
> Stephen Lupe
> Pitmaster
> Porker Face BBQ



Ok I went to a event this past weekend as a lookie loo , no cooking or judging. I got to watch a team do garnish using just parsley , and I think I got the general idea, thanks for every ones help on this , I can always count on great adivce from everyone here!!! They only put the parsley around the outside edeges and filled the box with brisket, I got take some of that home with me as well !!


----------



## dollarbill (Nov 7, 2010)

WalterSC said:
			
		

> porkerfacebbq said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd recomend putting garnish across the whole bottom of the box. Not just around the outside. To bad you cant see their presentation scores.


----------



## WalterSC (Nov 7, 2010)

dollarbill said:
			
		

> WalterSC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea thats true but this ole dog got taught a whole new trick by watching , every organization has different rules of presentation I guess . In KCBS it Garnish , in the South Carolina BBQ Association its no garnish and a loaded plate of nothing but BBQ turn in. But I am more than willing to learn new techniques.


----------

